# Lost Our 16 yr old Border Collie Today



## Backwoods_Shepherd (Aug 11, 2015)

My heart is heavy with sadness tonight. Our Border Collie Echo passed away at age 16. She had a good life, roaming free on about 20 acres she called her own. She was never sick a day in her life as far as I could tell and greeted me at my car door everyday when I got home from work. She will be missed.

Kevin


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Echo


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leni (Jul 2, 2015)

You were perfect for Echo. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

that's a tough one.
sounds like a dream dog....the kind we grow up reading about in books and hope to one day have.
sending warm thoughts for sure!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. /hugs


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Echo had a wonderful life and was much loved. She will live on forever in all your memories. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Border Collies, very smart, very affectionate. Cherish the memories..


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss but it sounds like she had a great run!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Sending strength and prayers your way. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss  16 years is a wonderful long life


----------



## Backwoods_Shepherd (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks to every one of you! I'm sure our newest member of the family Broxton the GSD will do his best to make up for Echo's absence. If he's half the dog she was he will be wonderful.

Kevin


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

It sounds like Echo had a great life. Most dogs don't live to be that old so you must have taken excellent care of her. So, so sorry for your lost. I know how bad it must hurt to have lost her.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your special girl. RIP Echo.


----------



## Love GSDogs (Aug 26, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. Sounds like she had a wonderful life. Wishing you peace in the days to come. Linda


----------

